# Sig p220 promag problem



## 80toy (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

anyone ever have any trouble with promag magazines?

i have a 10 round mag (promag) for a sig p220, and when it is fully loaded it wont feed into the chamber I think that the round is nosing down into the body of the clip because the follower doesn't fully support it. has anyone else experienced this type of problem with an afermarket mag?

thanks.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

duplicate

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23405


----------

